# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  φωνη στον υπνο

## galazia1980

καλησπερα,ειμαι νεα εδω,θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια σε κατι που μου συνεβη...το πρωι αφου ξημερωσε και οντας ακομα στο κρεβατι μου,ξυπνησα για να αλλαξω πλευρο και να ξανακοιμηθω...την ωρα που με ξαναεπαιρνε ο υπνος,ακουσα μια φωνη να φωναζει το ονομα μου μια φορα και ξυπνησα....η φωνη αυτη δεν ερχοταν απο εξω δεν ηταν εξωτερικο ακουστικο ερεθισμα,ηταν μεσα στο κεφαλι μου!!!αυτο συνεβη σημερα το πρωι και χθες το πρωι....μαλιστα,χθες με φωναξε με το χαιδευτικο μου ονομα,ενω σημερα με το βαφτηστικο μου....προς εκπληξη μου,δεν φοβηθηκα καθολου,γιατι ειμαι και λιγο φοβιτσιαρα σε τετοια θεματα...τι μπορει να συμβαινει?ευχαριστω!

----------


## Lamya

Απλά θα ήσουν μεταξυ ύπνου και ξύπνιου, δεν πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο!

----------


## Lamya

Για να στο εξηγήσω καλύτερα: 
Στο πρώτο στάδιο του ύπνου το οποίο διαρκεί λίγα μόνο λεπτά γίνεται η μετάβαση από την κατάσταση της εγρήγορσης σ' αυτή του ύπνου. Σ' αυτό το στάδιο λοιπόν, συνήθως βλέπουμε "μέσα στο μυαλό μας" διάφορες εικόνες να περνούν η μία μετά την άλλη, εικόνες που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένες μεταξύ τους με τρόπο που να σχηματίζουν κάποιο σενάριο, όπως δηλαδή γίνεται με τα όνειρα όπου και υπάρχει διάρκεια.
Κάτι ανάλογο είναι φυσιολογικό να συμβαίνει και με άλλες αισθήσεις όπως αυτή της ακοής. Μόνο που ο άνθρωπος είναι εστιασμένος σε μεγάλο βαθμό στην όραση (δεύτερη έρχεται η ακοή, εκτός από μερικές περιπτώσεις που η ακοή αποτελεί την δεσπόζουσα αίσθηση κάποιου) και το να βλέπουμε εικόνες λίγο πριν μας πάρει ο ύπνος δε μας φαίνεται καθόλου περίεργο.
Αν λοιπόν ακούμε κάποια πράγματα λίγο πριν κοιμηθούμε, ή και τις στιγμές που μόλις έχουμε ξυπνήσει, δεν αποκλείεται να είναι απλά κάποιες "ακουστικές" εικόνες του μυαλού μας.

----------


## path

μην δίνεις περισσότερη σημασία αν δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι να μπλέξεις με μεταφυσικές καταστάσεις ...
ηταν ενα "κάλεσμα" ας πουμε απο μιά αλλη διασταση , απο εν υποκείμενο εκεινου του κοσμου που προσπάθησε να εμπλέξει την προσοχή σου , εσυ αποκοιμήθηκες και αυτο κατ επαναληψη και δατς ολ !
Θα μπορούσε πχ να "ξυπνησεις" σε εκεινη την κατασταση( ειναι μια κατασταση σε ονειρο που ονειρευεσαι ομως οτι εισαι ξυπνια η ξυπνησες , αυτο που λες εσυ οτι αλαξες πλευρο πχ μπορει να μην αλαξες πλευρο στο ξυπνιο σου αλλα στον υπνο σου στο ονειρο σου δηλαδη , θα μπορουσε ας πουμε να ξυπνησεις αποτομα και να βρεθεις 180 μοιρες και να κοιτας τον αλλο τοιχο !!!) που σου απευθύνθηκε η φωνη αυτη και να ανοιξεις κουβέντες μαζί της και τρεχα γυρευε , ου μπλεξεις καλύτερα ...

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω επειδη πιστευω στο μεταφυσικο , αφου δεν τρομαξες , μπορει ναταν ο φυλακας αγγελος σου , η ενα καλο πνευμα . Παντως καλο ειναι , νομιζω , αφου δεν τρομαξες . Συμβαινουν πολλα περιεργα που δεν επιδεχονται εξηγησης.

----------


## galazia1980

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις! :-)

----------


## KARMA

παιρνεις μηπως τιποτα φαρμακα? τι μετααφυσικα και υπερφυσικα ακουω...Σε ρωτησα αν παιρνεις φαρμακα γιατι εγω μια φορα που ειχα παρει ενα πολυ δυνατο δν θυμαμαι πως λεγοταν ειχα παραισθησεις και χαιρετουσα αορατους ανθρωπους που εβλεπα (δεν υπηρχαν η φαντασια μου τα εκανε ολα) απο το χαπι. Παλι καλα δν με ειδε κανενας ^^ και εβλεπα πολυ τρελα ονειρα για μια εβδομαδα περιπου..

----------


## Nocash

> παιρνεις μηπως τιποτα φαρμακα? τι μετααφυσικα και υπερφυσικα ακουω...Σε ρωτησα αν παιρνεις φαρμακα γιατι εγω μια φορα που ειχα παρει ενα πολυ δυνατο δν θυμαμαι πως λεγοταν ειχα παραισθησεις και χαιρετουσα αορατους ανθρωπους που εβλεπα (δεν υπηρχαν η φαντασια μου τα εκανε ολα) απο το χαπι. Παλι καλα δν με ειδε κανενας ^^ και εβλεπα πολυ τρελα ονειρα για μια εβδομαδα περιπου..


Tι φαρμακα επαιρνες;;;;
Να ψαχτω αμα ειναι φαση πρεπει να ειχε... λΟΛ

----------


## KARMA

> Tι φαρμακα επαιρνες;;;;
> Να ψαχτω αμα ειναι φαση πρεπει να ειχε... λΟΛ


ουτε καν θυμαμαι πως λεγοταν παντος μ ειπε να παρω ενα μικρο κοματακι αλλιως θα βγω καρτα κ εγω πηρα ολοκληρο το χαπι κ εβλεπα οραματα κυριολεκτικα

----------


## stefamw

Το εχω παθει, μια φορα ηταν τοσο δυνατο που ξυπνησα και ειπα στη μανα μου τι θες? Και λεει μα δεν σε φωναξα! Τελικα ηταν θεοσταλτο, ειχα αργησει στη δουλεια, ακομα λιγο να αργουσα, θα το φυσαγα και δεν θα εσβηνε.
Αυτο που λεει ο path ειναι αστρικη προβολη, αν δεν το ζησεις, δεν θα το πιστεψεις.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω θα ειχα χεστει πανω μου!!Τελος παντων μαλλον μεταξυ υπνου και ξυπνιου θα ησουν οπως λεει η Lamya..

Πραγματι μην ασχολεισαι πολυ με τα μεταφυσικα,θα παθεις τραλαλα..

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω ασχολουμαι με τα μεταφυσικα κ την μεταψυχικη , μεχρι που πηγα σε σχολη , αλλα με κοψανε γιατι στις εξετασεις κρυφοκοιταγα στην ψυχη του διπλανου μου ......

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> παιρνεις μηπως τιποτα φαρμακα? τι μετααφυσικα και υπερφυσικα ακουω...Σε ρωτησα αν παιρνεις φαρμακα γιατι εγω μια φορα που ειχα παρει ενα πολυ δυνατο δν θυμαμαι πως λεγοταν ειχα παραισθησεις και χαιρετουσα αορατους ανθρωπους που εβλεπα (δεν υπηρχαν η φαντασια μου τα εκανε ολα) απο το χαπι. Παλι καλα δν με ειδε κανενας ^^ και εβλεπα πολυ τρελα ονειρα για μια εβδομαδα περιπου..


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχα

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Για να στο εξηγήσω καλύτερα: 
> Στο πρώτο στάδιο του ύπνου το οποίο διαρκεί λίγα μόνο λεπτά γίνεται η μετάβαση από την κατάσταση της εγρήγορσης σ' αυτή του ύπνου. Σ' αυτό το στάδιο λοιπόν, συνήθως βλέπουμε "μέσα στο μυαλό μας" διάφορες εικόνες να περνούν η μία μετά την άλλη, εικόνες που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένες μεταξύ τους με τρόπο που να σχηματίζουν κάποιο σενάριο, όπως δηλαδή γίνεται με τα όνειρα όπου και υπάρχει διάρκεια.
> Κάτι ανάλογο είναι φυσιολογικό να συμβαίνει και με άλλες αισθήσεις όπως αυτή της ακοής. Μόνο που ο άνθρωπος είναι εστιασμένος σε μεγάλο βαθμό στην όραση (δεύτερη έρχεται η ακοή, εκτός από μερικές περιπτώσεις που η ακοή αποτελεί την δεσπόζουσα αίσθηση κάποιου) και το να βλέπουμε εικόνες λίγο πριν μας πάρει ο ύπνος δε μας φαίνεται καθόλου περίεργο.
> Αν λοιπόν ακούμε κάποια πράγματα λίγο πριν κοιμηθούμε, ή και τις στιγμές που μόλις έχουμε ξυπνήσει, δεν αποκλείεται να είναι απλά κάποιες "ακουστικές" εικόνες του μυαλού μας.


+1 .............................

----------


## giorgos panou

χωρις παρεξηγηση, μην ειδες το εργο εκεινο το βραδυ, ο εφιάλτες στο δρομο με τις λευκες? ο φρεντι? , ξερεις αυτος που ερχετε στον υπνο μας.
κοιτα ,δεν θελω να χαβαλεδιασω αλλα αν διαβασεις στο ιντερνετ, υπηρχουν συμβαν οπου εχουν φυγει από την ζωη ανθρωποι που εβλεπαν στον υπνο τους ότι τους σκοτωναν, εβλεπαν ότι παιθαναν κι τελικα δεν ξυπνισαν πωτες.
ετσι κι στην ταινια ,αν κοιμοσουν κι σε σκοτωνε την παθαινες κι στα αληθεια. ¨)¨).
σορρυ αν ενοχληθικες με αυτά που γραφω αλλα εχω διαβασει στο ιντερνετ, κι γνωριζω κι εγω περιστατικο που καποιος ανοιξε το παραθυρο κι πηδιξε από κατω, δεν ηθελε να αυτοκτονησει, ευτηχως δεν παιθανε το παλικαρι!! ειπε - βεβαια δεν ξερω αν ελεγε αληθεια- αλλα ελεγε ότι υπνοβατουσε, ότι δλδη κοιμοταν.- ευτηχως δεν παιθανε .αλλα εβλεπε στον υπνο του κατι ασχημο,εφιάλτες.

----------


## Fotinh

Καλησπέρα άκουσα μια γυναικεια φωνή στον ύπνο μου χθες το βράδυ νομίζω ήταν μικρής κοπέλας γύρω στα 16-17 άγνωστη φωνή κ μου έλεγε ''Πεθανε Ο Σίμος '' Σίμος είναι ο γιος μου Έχω τρομάξει πολύ ..

----------

